# Lost a New Prepper



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

Yesterday a dear friend of mine had a massive heart attack. Left behind a wife and two boys... He had just started prepping, fully onboard about the whole prepping thing... Thanks in advance for Prayers...


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

A close friend is like family. Losing them is a terrible thing. I am so sorry for your loss and even more so for his family. They will be in our prayers. GB


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Damn. So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for you and the man's family.


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hugs to you and His Family... i will be saying prayers for all of you..


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Thoughts are with the family, the first holidays without him will be really hard for his family. Glad he had friends like you to support them emotionally through the grief they must be experiencing.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Prayers sent. Im sorry for your and the the family's loss.


----------



## trooper0366 (Sep 27, 2012)

Lord,
Please hold these folks in the palm of your hand and ease their grief.
ICN
Amen


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

What a terrible thing. My thoughts are with you and your friend's family.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Sending prayers.


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear. Sending thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Hugs and prayers for all. A major life adjustment. Please let them know they have our support.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

So sorry for your loss and the loss of his family . Warmest thoughts .


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Very sorry


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

So very sorry... praying for you and the family.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers for you all.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

May the Lord comfort the family and you during these hard times.

Tugs


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you guys for all you condolences... Just to give yall an update; My friend was active duty Gunnery Sargent in the Marines... He was quite a man... The ultimate in newby prepping... He was like a sponge, the more information I gave him the more he wanted... Was going to print everything just so he could have it all for reference material...

Man he was on the right track, he would have been a great asset to have in any group...

Prep for your family, and prep quickly, we never know how much time we have left to do it... 

GOD Bless you all, GOD Bless the United States of America...
Long live all them that Prep...


----------



## simpleguy (Sep 3, 2012)

prayers going out to you guys


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. My condolences.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I have reached an age where giving up life long friends is a too often sad occurance.

I know how you feel.

It is important to make younger friends.

Do not become a lonely suvivor , the last one standing.

Younger people have a lot to offer and you do them a great service with what you have learned about life.

I am sorry for your loss. True friends do not come or go easly.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 8, 2012)

So sorry to hear that  rest in peace


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Condolences


----------



## pmabma (Dec 4, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, prayers going up for you and his family.


----------

